# What is the best drugstore brand eye shadow?



## hopeless novice (Oct 5, 2008)

I have tried only a few so I won't say what is the best. I will let you people decide what it is, debate each other if you like.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 5, 2008)

Of those I have tried, I prefer Gosh eyeshadows.


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 5, 2008)

Loreal HIP, Milani, Wet n Wild has some good ones in palettes.


----------



## annieup (Oct 5, 2008)

L'oreal HIP eyeshadows are very pigmented.


----------



## kbella (Oct 5, 2008)

L'oreal HIP...love it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 5, 2008)

This may help:





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ows-70703.html


----------



## Amendria (Oct 5, 2008)

NYX and LA colors, They work great for me. I use a creamy eyeshadow(That I got from drugstore) as a base ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 5, 2008)

L'oreal HIP and Milani.


----------



## imaginarylie (Oct 6, 2008)

Milani without a doubt. Maybelline has some good ones too. Rimmel and NYX are awesome :]


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 6, 2008)

Milani and NYX, revlon's good but not that much of a range of colors.


----------



## moccah (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish I could try L'oreal HIP but I havnt found it anywhere in holland yet, maybe I have more luck in spain....

I like revlon and rimmel, but gosh has some really nice pigmented ones

So gosh, rimmel en revlon


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2008)

NYX, Loreal Wear Infinite, Milani, HIP (hit or miss tho... get the piggies and liner crayons)


----------



## Kathy (Oct 6, 2008)

Milani for sure! L'Oreal HIP is good too, but Milani is cheaper and better imo.


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a tie between L'Oreal HIP and NYX


----------



## broooke (Oct 6, 2008)

I discovered Milani at Walgreens last week and its great!

And to think, I only bought it because the case is sooo cute.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 6, 2008)

Barry M and Collection 2000


----------



## siin (Oct 28, 2008)

Hip &amp; nyx!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 28, 2008)

If you type in the words drugstore, or pharmacy with makeup or eyeshadow you get some results that may help answer your question

like this one


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Oct 29, 2008)

I've heard nothing but love for L'oreal HIP eyeshadows. I haven't tried it myself yet, but I do love my Wet n Wild eyeshadow. It's glittery, but not over the top &lt;3


----------



## Ames101 (Oct 29, 2008)

Physicials Formula has the only ones i'll wear. they are really pigmented, and stay on for ages without creasing. besides that, the different trios they have are absolutely perfect. i only had baked Sands ( i think...its a chocolate, caramel, and vanilla colored one) but the palet for smokeys looked really good too.


----------



## Karren (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally I love L'oreal's HIP eyeshadow duos.. Really pigmented... And when there on sale BOGO Free!! Yeah!!


----------



## hs769 (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the Almay brand. This is good especially if you have sensitive skin.


----------



## Dreama (Oct 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally I love L'oreal's HIP eyeshadow duos.. Really pigmented... And when there on sale BOGO Free!! Yeah!! Yes! I love those too. I'm trying to stay away from them, though.


----------



## Tyari (Oct 29, 2008)

NYX and Loreal HIP. I got a ton of fall out from Milani.


----------

